# Alte/gebrauchte AIO oder Luftkühlung?



## Hoffmann515 (20. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen PC zusammengebaut mit einem i5-10400 und einer GTX 1050. (vorläufig, bis die Preise mal wieder normal sind )

Verbaut ist die Hardware aktuell noch in einem SilverStone SG05, ein mini ITX Gehäuse.
Gekühlt wird die CPU durch einen BeQuiet Shadow Rock LP.

Durch Zufall habe ich jetzt eine ältere gebrauchte Corsair CWCH60 AIO geschenkt bekommen und überlege, diese zu verbauen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob sich das noch lohnt, da die AIO nicht mehr die neuste ist und auch zumindestens im ausgebauten Zustand blubbert bzw. es klingt so, als wäre sporadisch Luft in der Pumpe.

Da ich noch nie eine AIO bzw. Wasserkühlung hatte, überlege ich, diese zu verbauen.
Nur wie sehr ist das noch empfehlenswert bei einer älteren AIO? Ich mache mir vor allem Gedanken um Undichtigkeiten, könnte die Hardware Schaden nehmen, falls mal was ausläuft?


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (20. April 2021)

AIOs verschleißen bzw. Wasserkühlungen im Allgemeinen sollten gewartet werden sofern möglich.
Du kannst es testweise mal probieren, bei der Leistungsaufnahme des i5 sollte aber der Luftkühler mehr als ausreichend sein. 

Wenn eine AIO oder Wasserkühlung ausläuft, ist das immer ein Risiko für die Hardware, bis zum Totalschaden.


----------



## SgtKlemmi (20. April 2021)

Wenn der ShadowRock ausreichend kühlt, macht es doch gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Bandicoot (20. April 2021)

Ein guter Luftkühler ist besser als die H60. Hatte auch mal eine und die war nach 2 Jahren auch etwas blubbrig, mit guten Luftkühler hast du mehr ruhe bei bessere Kühlleistung.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. April 2021)

zumindest alte AiO sind gebraucht so ne Sache. 120er ist eh nicht so geil


----------

